# Vortex dividinghead failing ???



## ksor (Aug 19, 2013)

*Vertex dividinghead failing ???*

Now I'm back on this project !

I have made a sketch/drawing but MAYBE I have some problems with that configuration:

1) will the bushing be fastened in the long run or will it loosen ?

2) because the bushing is PRESS FITED and then sawn at point B - will the two halfs then "pop out" and ALWAYS clamp the shaft (not drawn !)

Look here: http://kelds.weebly.com/vertex-delehoved.html last pair of Pictures !!!!

As always translation to the right under the menu line !


----------



## ksor (Aug 25, 2013)

Project finished http://kelds.weebly.com/vertex-delehoved.html


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 25, 2013)

Very nice work, and excellent repair!


----------



## ksor (Aug 25, 2013)

Thx terrywerm


----------



## george wilson (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't get the translater to work.


----------



## ksor (Aug 29, 2013)

george wilson said:


> I can't get the translater to work.



Google ****ed up again !


----------

